# Fish Safe Paint



## P.senegalus

What kind of paint would be safe to use in an aquarium? 
I'm making a background and some decorations, and I need a paint that won't poison my fish.


----------



## spkehl

Krylon Fusion spray paint is safe.


----------



## lmb

You know, instead of painting the inside of the aquarium, paint it on the outside. It's much safer and you can still get the same effect on the outside.

Anyway, I used the same as spkehl, I used Black Krylon Fusion spray paint. It worked like a charm


----------



## bmlbytes

Any acrylic paint should be ok when fully dried. Krylon Fusion is recommended because of its ability to hold on to smooth objects (like glass). It's probably the best choice for aquarium decor. 

When painting the background paint the outside, unless you plan to do a 3D background. The less total paint in the aquarium, the better.


----------



## Obsidian

Check this thread and look down to BV77's pictures. That shows a decent picture of the speckled pain background, though there are better pictures that I will look for. In that same thread there is a picture of a guy who has a 3D background. Just so you have a couple of ideas 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...quarium-setups.html?highlight=bv77#post160443

Another one with pics of his backgrounds: 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...-do-background.html?highlight=bv77#post146274

Bob you are my hero


----------



## P.senegalus

I guess I should have said 3D background.
The polymer clay i'm making the background with is white, and I didn't want to leave it white. So acrylic paint would be ok to use for this?


----------



## bmlbytes

Yup, just make sure it is completely dry before you add it to the aquarium. Giving it a good soak in water will help too. I also heard that painting on a layer of concrete makes a really realistic rock background.

This is a concrete paint 3d background.


----------



## P.senegalus

bmlbytes said:


> Yup, just make sure it is completely dry before you add it to the aquarium. Giving it a good soak in water will help too. I also heard that painting on a layer of concrete makes a really realistic rock background.
> 
> This is a concrete paint 3d background.


^That looks awesome 
Thanks for the tip, I'll soak it before adding it in the tank.


----------

